# i precari  (lavoratori precari)



## simone guegan

Hi, 

Am I right in thinking that 'i precari' are 'the unemployed'? Berlusconi and Veltroni apparently disagree on whether or not there are any in Italy...

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## underhouse

No, you are wrong: "i precari" are "the temporary workers".

Ciao


----------



## simone guegan

Just had an epiphany, 'i precari' are people on temporary contracts, right? Temporary contracts being a hot topic in Italy because of the fact that they allow the worker no job security? Confirmations or other are most welcome.


----------



## minoski

"Precari" are the ones who don't have a "contratto a tempo indeterminato", which means people whit a three/six months contract (or more), so they cannot rely on their job for good (as to ask for mortgages or loans).

(This is a subject on which I'm deeply ignorant, I'm just trying to clarify things a bit for you)
c.


----------



## simone guegan

Argh hadn't seen your reply before epiphany, thank you though, confirmation much appreciated.

And thank you Cristina, *I* now understand properly!


----------



## Alxmrphi

So is "temps" a good word to use then,
Is it just like "lavoratori interinali" then, the "precari"....
*
Prevista anche l'assunzione di 300 giovani precari..
Also planned is the hiring of 300 young temp workers..*

Va bene?


----------



## minoski

Alex_Murphy said:


> Va bene?


 
I'd say it does! 
c.


----------



## giocandolo

No, it's different from "lavoratori interinali". Actually I'd say that "lavoratori interinali" are a subset of "lavoratori precari".
I'd say Judith Butler's "Precarious life" could represent good "precedent", so you can use "precarious workers", keeping the political issue at stake in the choice of this word.


----------



## minoski

giocandolo said:


> No, it's different from "lavoratori interinali".


 
Is it? I knew I was probably missing something... 
c.


----------



## giocandolo

I'll try to make myself clear (as clear as someone like me can hope to be...)
You are "precario" with a 4+4year job agreement/contract as well. Your juridical status would be quite different from any "ad interim" (=interinale) worker. Any interim has an ending and is "untouchable" until its "expiration date". Any precarious job can, theoretically, be renewed over and over again, without you having any certainty. That's why it is "precario": you don't even know if it'll really be temporary or not!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Well temp jobs here also are constantly renewed contracts etc, so I think in English they would be the same thing, never knowing when it ends or might be continued.
I got a "temp" job about 4 years ago that lasted a year and a half, it's just so they can get rid of the bad people when they decide to.
I could still be working there now if I hadn't decided to leave.


----------



## giocandolo

Ok. I'll try again.
If you hire 300 temp workers I'd say it means you are hiring 300 guys for a short period of time = giving new jobs.
If you hire 300 precari IN ITALY it's likely (for nothing's certain South of the Alps, especially when it's written in the news) that you are "stabilizing" them. That is give them a "contratto a tempo indeterminato" = agree upon a new contract.


----------



## Alxmrphi

so they are working there for a long period of time or only for a temporary period of time?
The fact that it says "giovane pecari", doesn't that imply that they are new people they will be hiring, rather than re-arranging contracts with the old staff?


----------



## giocandolo

I'd have to read the whole text to understand. As it is currently used in Italian, "giovani precari" = young people already having a precarious job (since "precari" implies you already have a contract).
If they hired new people with a "contratto precario" you *probably* would have read "Prevista anche l'assuzione di 300 giovani con contratti precari". Where "con" = by means of


----------



## Alxmrphi

I'm quite tired today so maybe it's not clicking..

Telecomcerto is sacking about 5,000 people and hiring 300....:


new young temp workers?
temp workers that are young and used to work for them?

Or if none of the above can you finish the sentence and then I think I will be able to understand.


----------



## giocandolo

(some questions just shouldn't be answered by a political philosopher...)

"young temp workers" seems fine. At this point I'd say it keeps the ambiguity of the Italian text.

(I'm surrending. The whole point is that _temp_ describes the contract under a quantitative point of view, while _precarious_ describes their life-condition under a _qualitative_, _subjective but collective and therefore politically situated_ point of view)

(sorry, but I'm tired as well and half-asleep but too politically-engaged to let it go as I probably should have done; however: "con" = "by means of", denoting the kind of contract, instead of "toghether with", meaning that they already had one. Two rather different uses of "con".)


----------



## borz

E se dice "ho un'amica che fa la precaria all'universitá, a Filologia Romanza? Che lavoro fará all'universitá? Insegna di sicuro, vero?


----------



## prowlerxpla

I try to give light on precari:
In Italy usually you have a contract to employ a worker; Italian government employee are employed forever, "ad vitam", few years ago the govern impose a stop to employ workers in government agencies, but in Italy every law can be overcomed, so the government agency start to employ workers for short periods but repeated in time, so a worker was employed for 1year then fired for 2 months then employed again for 2years then fired for two months...... and so on, after 10 years he is a "giovane precario", so it means that he works like an usual employee but gain less, have no career, and other bad differences.
Lavoratore interinale is when you are payed by an agency that hire you for generally short time (6 months 1 year) to another firm or industry that pay the agency, but you have a contract only with tha agency not with the firm or industry.
Hope not too much confused.


----------



## prowlerxpla

borz said:


> E se dice "ho un'amica che fa la precaria all'universitá, a Filologia Romanza? Che lavoro fará all'universitá? Insegna di sicuro, vero?


Probably yes, only if you specify filologia romanza.


----------



## dambrosella

per favore, come tradurreste? "shakily employed people"? non c'è un'espressione più sintetica, di uso corrente?


----------



## Roberto1976

Ciao! 

Io direi "temps" o, per esteso, "temporary workers".

R.


----------



## furs

Pero' -- tutti i 'temps' sono precari, ma non tutti i precari sono 'temps'... ci deve essere un'espressione piu' ad hoc.


----------



## Roberto1976

furs said:


> Pero' -- tutti i 'temps' sono precari, ma non tutti i precari sono 'temps'... ci deve essere un'espressione piu' ad hoc.


 
Non tutti i precari sono 'temps'?  Non capisco... O sei assunto o sei precario. Poi che in realtà ci siano precari a vita è un altro problema.

"Long-term temporary employees"? Ma è un ossimoro... proprio come la situazione effettiva in Italia.

R.


----------



## Murphy

I'm not aware of a set expression. I think it would depend on how you want to use the phrase.  For example, you could say "people/workers whose jobs are not secure".

Have you got a full sentence for us?


----------



## Roberto1976

Murphy said:


> I'm not aware of a set expression. I think it would depend on how you want to use the phrase. For example, you could say "people/workers whose jobs are not secure".
> 
> Have you got a full sentence for us?


 
Normally, in Italy "precari" are temp workers who are never "promoted" to full-time, full-fledged hires. They are basically "temps for life" (or almost so).

That is why I suggested "long-term temporary employees."

Maybe also, "long-term temporary hires."

R.


----------



## hinanoe

forse questo può aiutarti:
http://www.euromayday.org/
E' la manifestazione annuale europea dei lavoratori precari.


----------



## dambrosella

Grazie a tutti per i suggerimenti. Espressioni come "people/workers whose jobs are not secure" o "long-term temporary employees" sono precise, ma sono anche troppo lunghe. Mi serve un espressione sintetica di uso corrente, immediatamente comprensibile nel linguaggio colloquiale, che vada in un discorso parlato e non in un testo di approfondimento. Forse "terms" è immediatamente comprensibile in certi contesti,  ma per maggior chiarezza meglio "term worker". Confesso che non capisco bene l'obiezione di Furs. quali sarebbero i lavoratori precari non temporanei? Forse quelli con contratto a tempo indeterminato ma a rischio di licenziamento? In ogni modo io non devo andare troppo per il sottile con le categorie. E quanto al fatto che il precariato (altro problema di traduzione!) da noi si protrae indefinitamente, che ne direste di "term workers for life"? rende l'idea?


----------



## furs

Bisogna capirsi. Se per precario intendiamo chi non ha un contratto blindato a tempo indeterminato, allora fuori dall'Italia (soprattutto nei paesi anglossassoni) quasi tutti sono precari!!! 
E per quanto riguarda un esempio di precario non temporaneo, pensa ai co.co.co.
Ultima cosa: la proposta era di usare '*temp*' workers, non 'term' workers.


----------



## Roberto1976

furs said:


> Bisogna capirsi. Se per precario intendiamo chi non ha un contratto blindato a tempo indeterminato, allora fuori dall'Italia (soprattutto nei paesi anglossassoni) quasi tutti sono precari!!!
> E per quanto riguarda un esempio di precario non temporaneo, pensa ai co.co.co.
> Ultima cosa: la proposta era di usare '*temp*' workers, non 'term' workers.


 
Se si parla di precari in generale (tipo lavoro interinale), direi "temps/temporary workers", mentre, se si fa riferimento al precariato come "problema" o fenomeno sociale, allora direi "long-term temporary hires/employees".

R.

PS: Hai perfettamente ragione sui contratti blindati ecc. ma una differenza che rimane è la durata del contratto (da rinnovarsi periodicamente o no / che scade o no). Cioè, nei paesi anglosassoni (almeno qui in USA) i contratti hanno condizioni simili a quelle dei precari italiani, però non hanno durata limitata e non scadono periodicamente. Una via di mezzo, insomma.


----------



## dambrosella

Grazie per le utilissime precisazioni sui contratti italiani ed esteri e sul precariato. E naturalmente "term" era un lapsus. Dunque "temporary workers" o "temps". Ma secondo voi "temps" lo capiscono tutti? per lo meno in un discorso (orale) in cui si parla di politica?


----------



## Roberto1976

dambrosella said:


> Grazie per le utilissime precisazioni sui contratti italiani ed esteri e sul precariato. E naturalmente "term" era un lapsus. Dunque "temporary workers" o "temps". Ma secondo voi "temps" lo capiscono tutti? per lo meno in un discorso (orale) in cui si parla di politica?


 
La parola "temps" la capiscono tutti.

Però, forse, leggendo solo "temps", i lettori stranieri (spec. anglosassoni) non capiscono che cosa intendiamo *noi italiani* per "precari" e, soprattutto, perchè in Italia il precariato sia un problema politico.

Allora, per rendere questo aspetto, che altri hanno fatto presente, io ho suggerito "long-term temporary hires/employees".

Ha senso ciò che ho scritto?

R.


----------



## furs

Certo che ha senso, pero' mi farebbe piacere sentire cosa ne pensa qualcun altro, che so   TimLA..... Londoncalling.... dove siete?


----------



## JaneBanks

Sto avendo qualche difficolta con la parole 'precari'. Ho gia cercato gli altri 'thread' ma non capiscono esattmente la significanza in ogni caso. per esempio:

Il lavoro sicuro (prima) e la pensione (dopo) del padre assicurano un minimo di supporto per figli precari.

vuole dire: In the first place, a secure job and secondly the pension of the father ensure at least some support for the children in *temporary* employment? 

Grazie!


----------



## uiuisa

Potrebbe andare... ma devi tenere in conto che si tratta di una parola "densa" di significati. Oltre che ai thread su WD ti consiglio di dare un'occhiata su google alle news italiane con chiave di ricerca "precario", "precariato". Magari leggi solo su wikipedia: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Precariato
Non significa solo "lavoro interinale" o "temporaneo" (temporary employment). Significa anche che il reddito non è adeguato, che non è sicuro che il posto di lavoro, dopo vari contratti temporanei, diventi fisso. O che non è possibile pianificare un futuro (ad esempio mettere su casa, famiglia ecc.). Insomma, il lavoratore precario, attualmente in Italia,  *non vive una situazione temporanea*. È una temporaneità... a tempo indeterminato. Temporary empoyment ha gli stessi significati in Inghilterra?


----------



## JaneBanks

Grazie uiuisa...e' stato molto utile. 

And yes I would suggest it does have a similar meaning in English, although this comes from the context rather than the word if you follow me?

Thanks!


----------

